# How to Clone Your Plant (Using Stem Cells) & Make it Grow 4 Arms Like Shiva



## Finshaggy (Feb 18, 2015)

So, I have a representative of Lord Shiva in my house (a Marijuana plant) for Religious purposes and because I am a Medical Patient in Colorado. Some people don't know about cloning, so I thought I would make a guide. Most Cannabis growers know about cloning, but as I was going through the cloning videos on Youtube and stuff I noticed that none of them seem to mention stem cells. Most of the cloning videos just say "Cut at a node, and roots will grow" but that is not the only option, so here is a more complete guide than most guides out there.

This will help you Multiply (clone) your plant more effectively and make it look like Shiva.



So here is the Representative of Lord Shiva who lives in my house, I am not sure if it is Male for Female yet and I don't care. Recreational growers only want Female plants, but I am not a recreational grower, I usually only use Marijuana for Religious or Medical purposes and I hardly ever use it recreationally. As you can see, this plant does not look like Shiva yet. It only has one top growing straight up, so I will do something to it to give it more arms, like Shiva.


All you need is a razor blade, scissors, a knife or something like that. Make sure it is clean.

Use the Razor blade to cut the plant just a few nodes from the top.


And remove the top.

Then remove the leaves from the bottom of the cutting.

And use the Razor blade to skin the stem. Most cloning guides don't tell you about this part, but if you skin the stem so that the green underneath is exposed (stem cells), they will be able to change into root cells and start growing roots. Usually a cloning guide will tell you to make sure ther are nodes at the bottom, but this way you do not have to concern yourself with that.


Then plop it in the dirt and water it.

And that little stump you leave at the top of the original plant...


Will eventually become Multiple Arms, this will help your Representative of Lord Shiva look more like Lord Shiva. Here us a plant that I cut like this about a month ago, and as you can see it has the main stalk growing straight up, as well as another one growing out of the side. Eventually I will cut both of these plants so that they have 4 arms in stead of 2, so they will have the same number of arms as Lord Shiva.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 18, 2015)

Worth a thousand words...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Feb 18, 2015)

I cant even stare directly at that picture because those buds are so damn frosty!!!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Worth a thousand words...
> View attachment 3354336


And your words expose your stupidity. Have you not heard of Stressing yet? Lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 18, 2015)

I am a Medical Marijuana Patient and I use a Grow forum online and my signature used to say, "If you didn't want to stress your plants, you would let them breed" all growers know this, they kill the male plants because if they did not kill the males, the females would not be stressed and would not grow big nice buds.

The other growers online were so unwilling to accept this, that when I grew Medical Marijuana COVERED in Trichombes using Texas bagseed, they all said "That is powdery mildew" but me, my sister and my mom all smoked it and it was great. No mildew.

I didn't have a word for it before now, but now that I do I can completely prove that the other growers were wrong and I was right. 

The study of epigenetics is proving that things like "Over Stress" and "Caloric Restriction" can not only make a plant or person stronger later in life, but it can make their CHILDREN more resistant to the factors (remember when I always told you guys it was for breeding, I knew I was right about this, I've read about it in Cacti and Phalaris grass for years)

STRESS YOUR PLANTS

This works in lower organisms (plants etc) and even MONKEYS.



These are 2 VERY old monkeys (27 yrs old) Monkey that was given less food than he wanted every day is on the right. 

Don't water your plants for too many days or even a week, then water them.

Give your plant little tiny random cuts on its stalk and branches as it is in the veg state

Supercrop your branches

Kill male plants unless you are breeding

TOP and FIM for more tops

Lollipop the plant

Grow them in small containers until they have roots growing out of the bottom before transplanting

Give your Plant Piercings

These things may seems like they are "being mean" to your plant, but you do not have to do these things with bad intentions. Once you realize how hardy these plants are, it can become like a fun experiment instead of a time to worry about your plant being harmed.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2015)

Can you teach me how to make a plant with four assholes? If anybody should know...



Finshaggy said:


> And your words expose your stupidity. Have you not heard of Stressing yet? Lol


Yeah Fin, nobody is buying that. You are a poor gardener and a coward.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 18, 2015)

Finn why do you want people to hate you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Worth a thousand words...


Yeah! LOL!


----------



## mainliner (Feb 18, 2015)

@Finshaggy
could you help me with a buisness idea please ?
iv heard you know what your talking about with the bitcoin stuff 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/iv-got-a-chocolate-chip-and-99cent.860787/


----------



## Sativied (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Finn why do you want people to hate you?


He's just troll-spamming, posting bs grow advice in TnT where it will be nuked and bumped and some might eventually "earn" him 2 cents... Fin can't help himself though, wonder instead why his spam isn't deleted.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> And your words expose your stupidity. Have you not heard of Stressing yet? Lol


At the rate you're "Stressing" them they'll be dead long before harvest.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 18, 2015)

I think that bullshit stressed plant thread was just a set up for him to post his ugly ass twig plants and when someone says something about how awful his shit looks he can reference it. Just like he did.

Bet he feels pretty smart about it too


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Feb 18, 2015)

Repotted as spam.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I think that bullshit stressed plant thread was just a set up for him to post his ugly ass twig plants and when someone says something about how awful his shit looks he can reference it. Just like he did.
> 
> Bet he feels pretty smart about it too


That would actually show some promise. I think we are just witnessing delusion thinking.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 18, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That would actually show some promise. I think we are just witnessing delusion thinking.


You know it really doesn't matter because he will never post in this thread again so we will never know


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> And your words expose your stupidity. Have you not heard of Stressing yet? Lol


ur stressing my patiance and hope for mankind.... COCKSUCKER


----------



## theexpress (Feb 18, 2015)

reported for plant abuse


----------



## KLITE (Feb 18, 2015)

> So, I have a representative of Lord Shiva in my house (a Marijuana plant) for Religious purposes and because I am a Medical Patient in Colorado


And the last pic you posted....
MADE YOU MY HERO

If lord shiva knew you call that his representative hed fuck you upside down 4 ways mate. Just heroic mate, heroic.


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Feb 18, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> So, I have a representative of Lord Shiva in my house (a Marijuana plant) for Religious purposes and because I am a Medical Patient in Colorado. Some people don't know about cloning, so I thought I would make a guide. Most Cannabis growers know about cloning, but as I was going through the cloning videos on Youtube and stuff I noticed that none of them seem to mention stem cells. Most of the cloning videos just say "Cut at a node, and roots will grow" but that is not the only option, so here is a more complete guide than most guides out there.
> 
> This will help you Multiply (clone) your plant more effectively and make it look like Shiva.
> 
> ...


Lord shiva be pissed you can't take care of his gift, look at how spindly they are, with dying leaves.

If you truly grew that, you should be ashamed at its poor health


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

About a pound?


Can I say that yet or did I ruin the thread?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2015)

KLITE said:


> And the last pic you posted....
> MADE YOU MY HERO
> 
> *If lord shiva knew you call that his representative hed fuck you upside down 4 ways mate. Just heroic mate, heroic.*


Amen and I pray to the church of cell phone videos I live to see it.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2015)

Of course it's a stress grow! He's never grown one healthy plant in his life. Plus, he smokes and grows stress, as in "Mexican Brick Weed" Epitome of Stress. Go back to hiding out in your Osama bin lama cave with your white board and Texas flag you Plant Raper.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 18, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> So, I have a representative of Lord Shiva in my house


i'm sure you meant your mom's house.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 18, 2015)

How the fuck does one fuck up such a easy plant to grow? That is the ugliest plants on RIU by far..


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> How the fuck does one fuck up such a easy plant to grow? That is the ugliest plants on RIU by far..



Who the fuck knows what he's done to those plants.

I wonder how many piercings they have?


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like he feeds his plants with gasoline


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 18, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> And your words expose your stupidity. Have you not heard of Stressing yet? Lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 18, 2015)

mainliner said:


> @Finshaggy
> could you help me with a buisness idea please ?
> iv heard you know what your talking about with the bitcoin stuff
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/iv-got-a-chocolate-chip-and-99cent.860787/


fucking told you mate, forget about the bitcoin that ship has sailed, look into binary options, I made $400,000 last month and you can too


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 18, 2015)

well, if you had $100,000 or so to invest but that's doubtful considering that you 'want to sell a chocolate chip for 1 cent'


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 18, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> Give your Plant Piercings
> 
> .


huh?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> huh?



Mine wanted her main cola pierced but I shut down that idea. I mean seriously, her little cotyledon leaves are one thing, but a cola?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Mine wanted her main cola pierced but I shut down that idea. I mean seriously, her little cotyledon leaves are one thing, but a cola?


I have a pierced main cola


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like Charlie Browns Christmas Trees.You Kill with such Grace Fin...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 18, 2015)

they produce more when 'stressed'.... duh! (not sure pinching is too stressful though, within 2 hours mine are standing upright and forming knuckles)


----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2015)

Fin, I feel bad for you man. Everyone makes fun of you. Nobody likes you. And it seems you are terrible at everything.

Can I bang your sister?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 19, 2015)

see4 said:


> Fin, I feel bad for you man. Everyone makes fun of you. Nobody likes you. And it seems you are terrible at everything.
> 
> Can I bang your sister?



I thought his mom was the hot one?

I wonder what her drink of choice is...


----------



## Growan (Feb 19, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> cutting.
> 
> And use the Razor blade to skin the stem. Most cloning guides don't tell you about this part, but if you skin the stem so that the green underneath is exposed (stem cells), they will be able to change into root cells and start growing roots.



Stem Cells! Exactly! And Stretch Armstrong won the Tour de France 6 years in a row.

Stem cells.... Oh my.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 19, 2015)

STOP POSTING IN FINS THREADS. . This guy won't leave if you keep feeding him!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2015)

^^ Then what_ can _we do to make him leave?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 19, 2015)

sign my petition ! like this post to ban finshaggy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 19, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> How the fuck does one fuck up such a easy plant to grow? That is the ugliest plants on RIU by far..


Sadly enough these are an improvement over the "Dank-Dank" plants he was growing last time. Some of those didn't grow up over the lip of the pot they were planted in before they died.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sadly enough these are an improvement over the "Dank-Dank" plants he was growing last time. Some of those didn't grow up over the lip of the pot they were planted in before they died.


haha over stressed did he


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 19, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> sign my petition ! like this post to ban finshaggy



wheres the sign up sheet!!!!

this fool/tool is back at it again with his expert gardening practices. dude, if your gonna post a new tip/trick for us to see and possibly, try out, PLEASE for the love of marijuana POST up a pic of a healthy plant, not one that's ready for the grave a week ago. from you oil thread, bit coin scam and now this, why even bother coming on here and posting shit when everyone is on to you. my seeds that are in the breeders pack look better than your grown "plant", and mine are still in the fridge. lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2015)

UNSUBBSCRIBBED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Feb 19, 2015)

Admin should seriously consider removing Finshaggy from the forum.

He makes a bad mark on RIU, spreads misinformation, and damages overall credibility of this site.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sadly enough these are an improvement over the "Dank-Dank" plants he was growing last time. Some of those didn't grow up over the lip of the pot they were planted in before they died.


Improvement from what? Lol.. this is just sad..


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 19, 2015)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> Admin should seriously consider removing Finshaggy from the forum.
> 
> He makes a bad mark on RIU, spreads misinformation, and damages overall credibility of this site.


I heard from the grapevine that fins and UB were un-bannable. Lol I am starting to think I may be too.. not that I would try and push it..


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 19, 2015)

theexpress said:


> UNSUBBSCRIBBED!!!!!!!!


Lol looks like bamboo, probably taste like it too... 

Why the hell would you ever post such a disgrace online?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> I heard from grapevine that fins and UB were un-bannable. Lol I am starting to think I may be too.. not that I would try and push it..


some people are just tolerated on here ....


----------



## MightyMike530 (Feb 19, 2015)

This thread should be retitled - "Grow plants that look like shit aka the Fin-scraggly method".


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 19, 2015)

Shags is a master. Please oh please teach me your ways fin. I'm so tired of growing QP plants. They just look so ugly all covered in buds and crystals. What can I do to be a master like you fin?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 19, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> I heard from the grapevine that fins and UB were un-bannable. Lol I am starting to think I may be too.. not that I would try and push it..


Uncle Buck actually owns this site and Finshaggy is his cousin


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 19, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Shags is a master. Please oh please teach me your ways fin. I'm so tired of growing QP plants. They just look so ugly all covered in buds and crystals. What can I do to be a master like you fin?


piercings


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 19, 2015)

I see all these whores are jealous they don't have ghost train haze in their garden.


----------



## mainliner (Feb 20, 2015)

ha its funny watching critty on a roll lol

unstoppable and sooooooo wrong 

peace


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 6, 2015)

mainliner said:


> ha its funny watching critty on a roll lol
> 
> unstoppable and sooooooo wrong
> 
> peace


Shut up Matthew


----------



## xpnsivwino (Apr 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Can you teach me how to make a plant with four assholes? If anybody should know...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Invite 4 of your friends over....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 27, 2016)

Well done.

Zero Quatloos.


----------

